# receptacle in restaurant bathrooms?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not in the NEC.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

No, and you can daisy chain a GFCI circuit including outdoor receptacles if you wish.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

No, in fact i believe the only place in a commercial building you MUST have recpts per the NEC is within 25' and on the same level as mechanical equipment.


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

Dont you need show window outlets?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

JHFWIC said:


> Dont you need show window outlets?


I don't know that you NEED it but the book tells how to calculate it if you do


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JHFWIC said:


> Dont you need show window outlets?


If there are show windows yes.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Bbsound said:


> No, in fact i believe the only place in a commercial building you MUST have recpts per the NEC is within 25' and on the same level as mechanical equipment.


Don"t forget about show windows -(Article 210.62) and Guest Rooms , Guest Suites,Dormitories and Similar Occupancies ( Article 210.60)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The point is there is very little requirements in the NEC for receptacles in commercial areas. However if you install a receptacle in a bathroom/restroom then it must be gfci protected.


----------

